# ISOFIX in rental cars



## dshogg

Hi, My family and I are arriving in NZ on the 3rd of Dec and I'm having trouble finding a car hire firm providing cars with ISOFIX and pick up from Auckland and drop off in Hamilton or Cambridge. Has anyone recently hired with ISOFIX child seats? The only company I can find with ISOFIX is Apex but they are only in Auckland, Wellington etc. Thanks a lot in advance.


----------



## escapedtonz

dshogg said:


> Hi, My family and I are arriving in NZ on the 3rd of Dec and I'm having trouble finding a car hire firm providing cars with ISOFIX and pick up from Auckland and drop off in Hamilton or Cambridge. Has anyone recently hired with ISOFIX child seats? The only company I can find with ISOFIX is Apex but they are only in Auckland, Wellington etc. Thanks a lot in advance.


Hi,

Are you looking for a car capable of receiving an ISOFIX seat or do you need the ISOFIX seat as well ?

If you hire from a reputable car rental company like Hertz and Avis you will receive a fairly new or near new car which (by law) must have the ISOFIX facility just like cars in the UK.
These firms also do one way hire and allow drop off at another office.

If you're looking for a cheaper and older rental then there's high chance the car will have been manufactured before the safety laws regarding child restraints came in and the firm will most likely not allow one way hires.

You can hire a car seat on a weekly basis from Plunket or Baby on the move - costs around $35 - $50 a week.
We hired a non ISOFIX seat last weekend whilst in Christchurch from Baby On The Move. 
The only issue was going to actually get the seat. 
Can't take a toddler in a taxi without a seat, but for some reason doesn't apply in a minibus so we just got an airport minibus to the Baby On The Move house to pick up the seat then carried on to the car we were picking up (at a friends) - cost $40.
Sweet!


----------

